# Updated Photos Of Sheba, Cara and Hondo



## drdoolittle (Sep 24, 2019)

My how they've grown!!  14 weeks and I believe they are around 60 pounds each!  Sheba is too heavy for me too lift.....guessing 90-100....


----------



## Baymule (Sep 26, 2019)

Love the pictures! The pups sure are growing!


----------

